# Send In The Marines



## BloodStripe (Jun 22, 2017)

Venezuela dares US to 'send in the Marines'

Apparently she thinks the Marines will be slaughtered. I say let's let the leash off and go have some fun.


----------



## DozerB (Jun 22, 2017)

Based on the MSGs I know who have worked in South America, the real question is this: is the United States prepared for such a massive influx of Venezuelan dependents?


----------



## Teufel (Jun 22, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> Venezuela dares US to 'send in the Marines'
> 
> Apparently she thinks the Marines will be slaughtered. I say let's let the leash off and go have some fun.


It would probably help their economy


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 22, 2017)

I shall be ready after the first wave has settled with my company sized brothel.


----------



## Frank S. (Jun 22, 2017)

Just looking at her pic, I wondered if she had or was having a stroke...


----------



## AWP (Jun 22, 2017)

Venezuela vs. Marines sounds like some ROFL Stomp moment in Rise of Nations or the Civilization series.


----------



## DozerB (Jun 23, 2017)

"Send them in, I dare you!"

...aaaaaand my whole country's pregnant.


----------



## Muppet (Jun 23, 2017)

When 20 year old joes, start deep dicking some hot Latin mami's, getting em all preggo, shits going to get real. Either that or some chunker Venezuelan girl will say in Spanish, you had me an TRICARE papi.... 

M.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 23, 2017)

Muppet said:


> When 20 year old joes, start deep dicking some hot Latin mami's, getting em all preggo, shits going to get real. Either that or some chunker Venezuelan girl will say in Spanish, you had me an TRICARE papi....
> 
> M.



Nowadays, there's no such thing as a "chunker Venezuelan."  Haven't you seen what socialism has done for that formerly beautiful country?  Sheeeeeit, the average citizen has lost 19lb over the last couple of years.  How am I supposed to enjoy those boobs when they're one stone lighter than I was promised on Tinder?  You're killin' me, Smalls.


----------



## DocIllinois (Jun 23, 2017)

Venezuelan military officers are being arrested or fleeing to Colombia over disagreement about the handling of protesters  (who want elections, humanitarian aid, and to not keep getting killed.)

And this is the military expected to take on the US Marines. 

Good luck with that, Presidente Maduro.


----------



## DasBoot (Jun 23, 2017)

I mean it'll be easy for the Corps to clean up what Regiment will leave behind...  except all the herpes. That shit will stay with you.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 23, 2017)

DozerB said:


> "Send them in, I dare you!"
> 
> ...aaaaaand my whole country's pregnant.



That happens in H-Hour + 2.  Cause, you know, the whole op will only need H-hour.


----------

